# Spendet der DGzRS!!!!!



## Thomas9904 (26. Oktober 2004)

Kam soeben als Pressemeldung rein.
Da die DGzRS auch immer wieder Anglern in (See)Not helfen muss, bitte ich um Unterstützung der DGzRS. 
Wie man unten an der Pressemeldung sieht, ist das Spendengeld da nicht nur sinnvoll sondern auch seriös angelegt!

Und gerade hier im Boostanglerforum ist diese Pressemeldung sicher gut aufgehoben!

*DZI sprach der DGzRS erneut das Vertrauen aus*  
Zum dreizehnten Mal in Folge wurde der Deutschen Gesellschaft zur Rettung Schiffbrüchiger (DGzRS) das Spendensiegel des Deutschen Zentralinstitutes für soziale Fragen (DZI) verliehen. In Berlin, wo das renommierte Institut seinen Sitz hat, übergab DZI-Geschäftsführer Burkhard Wilke (Foto rechts) die Siegelurkunde und den dazugehörigen Prüfbericht an Heinrich Hoppe, Geschäftsführer der DGzRS.
Mit der erneuten Verleihung des Spendensiegels wird ein deutliches Zeichen für die Seriosität und die Effektivität der Arbeit der DGzRS sowohl bei der satzungsgemäßen Erfüllung der Aufgaben im Rettungsdienst als auch bei der Gewinnung neuer Spender sowie der Betreuung der rund 330 000 Fördermitglieder gesetzt.
Unter Anwendung strenger Kriterien durch das DZI werden Jahr für Jahr „spendenwürdige“ Institutionen untersucht und in einer Liste veröffentlicht, die dem Bürger als objektive Richtschnur dient. Auf vielfältige Weise ist sichergestellt, dass die der DGzRS anvertrauten Mittel ordnungsgemäß zur Erfüllung der umfangreichen Aufgaben verwendet bzw. für mittelfristige Projekte angelegt werden.
Die DGzRS ist zuständig für den maritimen Such- und Rettungsdienst innerhalb ihres Einsatzgebietes in der Nord- und Ostsee. Zur Erfüllung dieser Aufgabe unterhält sie 54 Stationen mit 61 Seenotkreuzern und Seenotrettungsbooten. Über 800 freiwillige und 185 fest angestellte Seenotretter sind rund um die Uhr sofort einsatzbereit. Sämtliche Seenotfälle werden von der SEENOTLEITUNG BREMEN der DGzRS koordiniert. In der Rechtsform eines Vereins nimmt die DGzRS hoheitliche Aufgaben wahr, die ihr vom Bundesverkehrsministerium übertragen wurden. Die Arbeit des Rettungswerkes wird ausschließlich durch freiwillige Zuwendungen finanziert - ohne Steuergelder in Anspruch zu nehmen.
Mit der Verleihung des DZI-Spendensiegels findet die Arbeit des in Bremen ansässigen Seenotrettungswerks erneut Anerkennung und Würdigung

www.dgzrs.de


----------



## ralle (26. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Spendet der DGzRS!!!!!*

Ich spende schon länger und das regelmäßig !!
Sollte eigentlich jeder tun der ab und an auf dem Wasser unterwegs ist.


Hoffe aber das ich Ihre Hilfe nicht in Anspruch nehmen muß !


----------



## Nordlicht (27. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Spendet der DGzRS!!!!!*

@ Thomas 
#r gute idee

@ ralle
du hast mir die worte aus dem mund oder bzw. die buchstaben von der tastatur genommen  :q 

auch ich spende als ehemaliger fischer und jetziger bootsangler regelmäßig und finde das jeder der wassersport betreibt einen beitrag zur 
(eigenen)sicherheit auf see leisten sollte.


----------



## Wulli (28. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Spendet der DGzRS!!!!!*

Moin, Moin!


Auch ich bin schon seit Jahren Mitglied bei der DGzRS und unterstütze die Gesellschaft mit regelmäßigen Beiträgen.

Jeder, der auf ein Boot steigt oder einen Bootsführerschein besitzt sollte froh sein, daß es solche Einrichtungen gibt. Man muß sich nur die Jahresberichte durchlesen...

Jedem kann auf See etwas Unvorhergesehenes passieren auch wenn man noch so erfahren ist. 

Also, ich bitte alle, die sich mit und auf der See beschäftigen für die DGzRS zu spenden oder noch besser: Mitglied zu werden. Auch die DGzRS braucht jeden Cent.

überlegt es Euch mal. Der Beitrag kann frei gewählt werden, es gibt keine Mindestgrenzen...

Gruß

Wulli#6


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Spendet der DGzRS!!!!!*

Sehr schön, Wulli, das mit Mitglied werden wusste ich so zugegebenermassen nicht nicht.
Man kann ja nicht alles wissen.
Danke für den Hinweis))))


----------



## lagerfeuer1971 (5. Februar 2005)

*AW: Spendet der DGzRS!!!!!*

das rausgeld vom verzehr an bord kommt (fast) immer in das schiffchen.


----------



## Gast 1 (1. März 2005)

*AW: Spendet der DGzRS!!!!!*

Schon als 15 jähriger bin ich mit der "Gesellschaft", wie wir sie hier nennen, zu Einsätzen mit rausgefahren.

Viele Einsätze im Bereich Regattabegleitung habe ich absolviert.
Sämtliche von mir und meiner Famile geretteten Surfer haben gespendet.

Gleichzeitig wurde mein Bruder mindestens 2 mal aus höchster Seenot gerettet. ( Materialfehler, nicht Leichtsinn)

Auf mindesten einem Boot steht ein Andenken von mir aus meiner Jugend.
Die Gesellschaft lebt von Spenden und ich weiß, wovon ich rede.

Für Bootsangler, Bellybootfahrer oder auch die anderen Angler:

Wenn Ihr spenden wollt, hier werden die Spenden direkt genutzt.


----------



## Heiko112 (1. März 2005)

*AW: Spendet der DGzRS!!!!!*

Als ich gespendet habe, habe ich das mehr als "Anzahlung für meine erste Rettung von den Jungs "gesehen weniger als Spende. 

Passiert ist schnell was, und dann bin ich froh das es die Dgzrs gibt.:m


----------



## rob (2. März 2005)

*AW: Spendet der DGzRS!!!!!*

also ich spende auch,obwohl ich aus österreich komme und weit und breit kein meer zu sehen ist
aber was die machen,davor hab ich wirklich grossen respekt.würd ich an der küste wohnen ,ich glaub ich würde da mitarbeiten wollen.
allein die boote die die fahren sind ein traum für sich.diese unsinkbaren teile die jedem wetter trotzen.nicht schlecht:m
lg rob


----------



## Monsterqualle (2. März 2005)

*AW: Spendet der DGzRS!!!!!*

Ich habe ein Schiffchen der DGzRS in meinem Laden stehen. Kleinaufträge bis zu 5,-€ lasse ich direkt in das Schiffchen zahlen. Im laufe eines Jahres kommt da ganz schön was zusammen. Vielleicht eine Anregung für Selbständige.

Ich selber war 2 mal in akuter Seenot mit meinem 9m Boot. Einmal riß mir der Auspuff unterhalb der Wasserlinie ab, so dass ich ein Loch von 10 cm hatte, und einmal verlor ich meine Schraube, auch mit massivem Wassereinbruch. Beide male war die Gesellschaft zum Glück schnell zur Stelle, so dass ich durch deren Pumpen mal so gerade nicht abgesoffen bin. Die Kosten der Einsätze waren sehr günstig im Verhältnis zur Leistung.

Für alle Hobbykapitäne mal die Telefonnummer der Rettungsleitstelle Bremmen:
124 124 aus allen Handynetzen

Diese Nummer kann Leben retten. Deshalb sollte sich jeder der auf See fährt diese Nummer merken.


----------



## wodibo (2. März 2005)

*AW: Spendet der DGzRS!!!!!*

Mal ein kleines Beispiel wies auch geht:
Auf dem Norgeevent in Berlin hatte ich einen AB-Cap bei der Verlosung gewonnen. Jetzt hatte ich also 2 davon. Unsere Anni aber noch keins  #t 
Also drückte ich Anni das Cap in die Hand und sagte das es für 5 Euronen in das Schiffchen ihres ist.

*Danke Anni :m*


----------



## petipet (26. August 2005)

*AW: Spendet der DGzRS!!!!!*

Klarer Fall, ich spende seit Jahrzehnten. Auch im Binnenland stehen ja in vielen "Kneipen" die Schiffchen der DGzRS.

Mit der Mitgliedschaft wußte ich auch nicht. Mache mich da mal schlau.


Gruß...Peter


----------



## petipet (26. August 2005)

*AW: Spendet der DGzRS!!!!!*

Seit ein par Minuten bin ich Fördermitglied bei der DGzRS und spende 5 Euronen monatlich. (Diese Summe verqualme ich in etwa täglich)

Gruß...Peter

P.S. Nichts liegt mir ferner, als ein Angeber zu sein, weil ich das hier öffentlich mache. Aber, vielleicht gibt es den einen oder anderen Boardie einen Kick in die Richtung.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. August 2005)

*AW: Spendet der DGzRS!!!!!*

Ich bedanke mich bei den Postern hier, dss dieses in meinen Augen sehr wichtige Thema wieder mal nach oben geholt wurde!!
Könnt Ihr ruhig immer wieder mal machen!!


----------



## goeddoek (26. August 2005)

*AW: Spendet der DGzRS!!!!!*

Moin petipet  #h 

Geht das online? Habe keinen Link gefunden  |kopfkrat 
Hast einen für mich?

Vielen Dank im Voraus  #6


----------



## petipet (26. August 2005)

*AW: Spendet der DGzRS!!!!!*

@Georg,

ja, geht online. Nur Link funzt bei mir nicht. Googel: DGzRS - offizielle HP steht ganz oben. Auf der Startseite links oben Helfen Sie uns anklicken. Danach Fördermitglied werden auf der nachfolgenden Seite anklicken.

Gruß...Peter


----------



## goeddoek (29. August 2005)

*AW: Spendet der DGzRS!!!!!*

Hab's gefunden  #6 

Vielen Dank Peter  #h


----------



## sharkhooker (26. April 2006)

*AW: Spendet der DGzRS!!!!!*

Moin
es ist meiner Meinung nicht umbedingt wichtig regelmäsig viel zu spenden, sondern dass man überhaupt, etwas tut--spenden--Egal in welcher Form oder Größe.
Persönlich bin ich auch Fördermitglied. 
Aber ich glaube wenn man von der Küste kommt, bzw oft auf dem Wasser ist sollte dies obligatorisch sein!


----------



## vaaberg (26. April 2006)

*AW: Spendet der DGzRS!!!!!*

auch ich bin seit vielen Jahren Fördermitglied beim DGzRS  und auch beim Elternhaus für das Krebskranke Kind.

Da weiß ich ,das das Geld nicht wegverwaltet wird, zumindest kann ich das vom Elternhaus sicher sagen.


----------



## peitsche (1. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Spendet der DGzRS!!!!!*

Ist doch selvstvähständlich wenn man an der Küste aufgewachsen ist, wenn spenden dann der Gesellschaft zur Rettung Schiffbrüchiger da weis man das es richtig und gut angelegt ist. 
Gruss Carsten,
(dem selbst schon in Seenot geholfen wurde)


----------



## Monsterqualle (1. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Spendet der DGzRS!!!!!*

Wer, wie ich schon öfters deren Hilfe brauchte, weiß wie wichtig die Gesellschafft ist. Wenn ich spende, dann ausschließlich an diese Jungs#h


----------



## Acipenser (27. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Spendet der DGzRS!!!!!*

habe vor einigen Jahren einen Dauerauftrag eingerichtet, auch wenn ich hoffe, die Hilfe nie in Anspruch nehmen zu müssen.

Und wenns mal wieder besser geht, kann auch der Dauerauftrag erhöht werden.

Alles Gute für 2007


----------



## Pete (27. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Spendet der DGzRS!!!!!*

mit euren eintrittsgeldern beim norwegentreffen spendet ihr stets einen guten betrag für diese gesellschaft, der scheck wird noch am selben tag der veranstaltung überreicht...da gilt im übrigen auch für die norwegische schwesterngesellschaft


----------



## PetraM (2. Januar 2007)

*AW: Spendet der DGzRS!!!!!*

Ich möchte auch sagen, daß es eine sehr gute Idee ist.
Einer meiner Brüder ist festangstellt bei der DGzRS.
Nicht nur, daß die Ausbildung wirklich gut ist und viele Einsätze auch sehr anstrengend sind (auch psychisch gesehen) so kommt auch dazu, daß diese Männer und ihre Familien sich wirklich mit Haut und Haaren  engagieren.
Mein Bruder ist immer 14 Tage auf einer kleinen  ansonsten unbewohnten Insel stationiert, mit 24 Stunden absoluter Einsatzbereitschaft,  dann wieder 14 Tage zu Hause.
Weihnachten also auch fern von der Familie und er liebt seinen Job!

Nur als da mal ein Seegler sich *verfranzte*,  um Hilfe bat und sich herraustellte, daß er mit einem ADAC-Autoatlas als Seekarte unterwegs war, hat mein Brüderchen mal kurzfristig an seinem Verstand ob seiner Jobwahl gezweifelt.
Er hats aber gut überwunden! 

LG
Petra


----------



## uwe103 (5. Januar 2007)

*AW: Spendet der DGzRS!!!!!*

Moin Loyds,

habe auch wieder meine jährliche Spende zum Jahresende überwiesen. Bin zwar auch nicht mit Reichtümern gesegnet, aber da ich vor Jahren zum "heidnischen Glauben" übergetreten bin und somit ja jeden Monat Geld habe, was ich ansonsten nicht hätte, gibt es dafür zum Jahresende eine Pauschalüberweisung.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Januar 2007)

*AW: Spendet der DGzRS!!!!!*

Vorbildlich!!


----------



## Raisingwulf (5. Januar 2007)

*AW: Spendet der DGzRS!!!!!*

Hatte 15 Jahre lang meine zwei Schiffchen in den Läden, Spenden und Trinkgeld sowie Extra von uns zu Weihnachten war selbstverständlich, mein Nachfolger in Großbardorf macht´s genauso.

Gruß Raisingwulf


----------



## Torsk_SH (21. September 2007)

*AW: Spendet der DGzRS!!!!!*

Morgen gehts ab mit Torfrock und Co alles für die DGzRS :q
http://www.dgzrs.de/?id=349


----------



## petipet (9. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Spendet der DGzRS!!!!!*

Ich bin unwiderruflich potenzieller Lottogewinner. Auch wenn es bis jetzt noch nicht geschnackelt hat, die Rettungskreuzer bekämen einen ordentlichen Anteil ab.
Die Schangs mal einen Pott im Lotto zu greifen ist leider fast gleich Null... aber 5 Euronen pro Monat spende ich seit Jahren gerne.

Gruß Peter

P.S. Ich tippse das ins Board, nicht weil ich mich als Gutmensch darstellen will, sondern... vielleicht ist mein Geschreibsel ein Denkanstoß... vielleicht kommt der Eine oder Andere Boardi auf den Gedanken 5 Euronen pro Monat locker zu machen. Wäre doch toll.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Spendet der DGzRS!!!!!*



> vielleicht kommt der Eine oder Andere Boardi auf den Gedanken 5 Euronen pro Monat locker zu machen. Wäre doch toll.


U. a. deswegen wurde der Thread eröffnet.....
Also nur weiter so!!


----------



## nemles (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Spendet der DGzRS!!!!!*

Da mir die Jungs (bzw. die Vorgänger auf der damaligen Ostseite) schon mal ne Schippe Sand unter meinen Allerwertesten geworfen haben, packe ich bei jedem Angelladenbesuch etwas ins Schiffchen.

Hab mich nun entschieden, Fördermitglied zu werden.
Bei denen weiss ich, das die Kohle gut aufgehoben ist.

Ich hoffe, das ich deren Dienste niemals mehr in Anspruch nehmen muß, aber die guten sind ja nicht nur für mich da.

Auf das sie ruhige Tage haben, aber da sind, wenn man sie wirklich braucht.


----------



## Acipenser (31. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Spendet der DGzRS!!!!!*

Spenden sind wohl auch heute noch steuerlich abzugsfähig - schließlich bekommt man von der DGzRS eine Spendenquittung am Jahresende.

Nur mal so als kleine Anregung, wer in 2008 Spenden geltend machen muß, weil der Gewinn zu hoch ist.

Als Basis ein kleiner Dauerauftrag... 
(5,-- € pro Monat entsprechen 1 1/4 Schachteln Zigaretten oder 3,57 l Superbenzin (1,40€/l) -> bei einem Verbrauch von 7,5 ltr sind das 34 km, das läßt sich doch rigendwo einsparen)

Ein gutes Jahr 2008


----------



## HD4ever (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Spendet der DGzRS!!!!!*

ich kann das nur befürworten !!!!
nachdem ich sie heute auch gebraucht habe werd ich das nun auch vermehrt tun ...


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Spendet der DGzRS!!!!!*

@ Jörg : Wegen einer evtl. Rechnung solltest du dir eigentlich
keine Sorgen machen : Ruf mal deine Versicherung an, zumeist
iss sowatt mit drin.
Allerdings solltest du den "Schaden" (sprich Bergung) umgehend melden.

Uli


----------



## Fischmansfriend (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: Spendet der DGzRS!!!!!*

Tja, und am letzten Wochenende war ich nun auch kurz davor, die Jungs anrufen zu müssen....
ich kann Euch sagen: ein echt gutes Gefühl zu Wissen, dass man Handyempfang hat und die Rufnummer abgespeichert ist....
Wenn ich Zeit habe, werde ich mal einen Bericht schreiben von einem wirklichen Katastrophentag und seinem Verlauf.

Ich werde jetzt aber erstmal mal nen Dauerauftrag einrichten.

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## michi12 (25. November 2009)

*AW: Spendet der DGzRS!!!!!*

Jeder der ein Boot gekauft hat ( kostet ja auch ein paar EUR ) sollte auch 20 oder 30 € im Jahr für eine Spende übrig haben.


----------



## djoerni (25. November 2009)

*AW: Spendet der DGzRS!!!!!*

habe gerade den Betrag aus "unserem" Schiffchen in der Firma überwiesen. Da kommt alles rein, was an Trinkgeld am Tresen aufläuft.


----------



## Honeyball (25. November 2009)

*AW: Spendet der DGzRS!!!!!*

Schön, dass dieser Thread mal wieder nach oben gezogen wurde. Hier für alle Bootsfahrer nochmal der wichtige Tipp, wo das Geld gut aufgehoben ist:

Spendenkonto

Sparkasse Bremen
BLZ     290 501 01
Konto  107 2016 

Das Finanzamt erkennt übrigens einen Ausdruck der Online-Überweisung bei der Steuererklärung problemlos als Sonderausgaben an!!!


----------



## Nordlicht (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spendet der DGzRS!!!!!*

Ich hoffe es fällt wegen dem Bild nicht unter Werbung und wird gleich wieder gelöscht, aber es steht die Saison vor der Tür und ich möchte den Thread mal etwas hochholen und an die DGzRS erinnern.
"Wir" von Fehmarn-Angler haben grad den Erlös einer Tombola gespendet und werden dies wohl jetzt jedes Jahr wiederholen :m


----------



## Platte (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spendet der DGzRS!!!!!*

Das ist doch mal ne Klasse Sache #h


----------



## dorschlover1000 (20. November 2011)

*AW: Spendet der DGzRS!!!!!*

Wir sind Segler und waren selbst schon in Seenot. Gut dass die Jungs so schnell da waren. Wir saßen bei ziemlich heftiger Brandung auf und hätten bestimmt den Kiel verloren wenn die uns nicht so routiniert freigeschleppt hätten.
Danke an die DGzRS und ein Spendenaufruf an Euch!

Grüße, Vinc


----------



## skipper63 (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Spendet der DGzRS!!!!!*

Ich finde Spenden kann jeder, zu was auch immer.

Ich persönlich habe mich auch für die DGzRS entschieden, weil wir regelmäßig Urlaub an der Nord bzw. Ostsee machen und auch unsere Kinder dem Wasser sehr verbunden sind, wie Schlauchboot fahren bzw. Surfen, ich selber fahre natürlich auch zum Fischen raus, und es ist immer ein gutes Gefühl wenn man mal hier und da den Rettungskreuzer sieht.
Ich finde das Geld ist in jeder Art und Weise gut angelegt.

Gruß Peter


----------

